# Foal height Prediction Chart



## Kacey88 (14 May 2014)

I found this which some might find useful (or not, I don't know how accurate you can be with these types of things!). http://www.behindthebitblog.com/2008/01/predicting-foal-height.html

I have tried various "string tests" on my four week old foal, and I'm not convinced by any of them, perhaps they have to be older? My foal is 11hh now, was 9.2hh at birth. 

Any seasoned breeders measure their foals and have adult heights to go with it? It would make for interesting data!


----------



## popsdosh (14 May 2014)

Not sure seasoned breeders have any interest as there are so many variables. I know from my point of view with all the things that can go wrong between birth and breaking its height has no interest to me. All has to be taken with a pinch of salt for example one mare had a short foal which turned 2yo 2 weeks ago standing 16.3.


----------

